

5% Layoffs Rumored At Myspace - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/29/5-layoffs-rumored-at-myspace/

======
DarkShikari
That's what happens when your company stagnates while competitors move ahead:

<http://www.google.com/trends?q=myspace%2C+facebook>

Facebook has been all over the news, and everyone's talking about it--yet I
haven't even heard someone mention Myspace for months. Either they're not
doing anything to get attention--or nobody is listening.

------
timcederman
Not sure if it's stagnation or saturation.

